# Builders Required Sao Goncalo Funchal area Madeira



## jimbo93 (Jan 30, 2016)

I need your experience and knowledge in recommending builders that you have used and are happy to recommend. Preferably someone who knows English.
I need a builder who can remove my existing leaky roof and build a new one. I prefer one who will not increase the price because I am English, so I turn to your knowledge and experience for personal recommendations for those you were happy with, and the job was done professionally to your satisfaction. I live in Sao Goncalo Funchal area of Madeira.
I have been told it is best to use a Fiscal. Is it a good idea?
Thank you in advance.


----------

